#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Το ΤΕΕ που θέλω, που οραματίζομαι

## Xάρης

Θα προσπαθήσω να περιγράψω το ΤΕΕ όπως θα το ήθελα, όπως το οραματίζομαι να εξελιχθεί... μια μέρα.
Διότι αν δεν οραματιζόμαστε μένουμε στάσιμοι και οι εξελίξεις μας προσπερνούν. 
Ό,τι δηλαδή έχει συμβεί σήμερα με το ΤΕΕ.
Κατ' αρχάς θεωρώ ότι *η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ δεν πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτική*. Δεν μπορεί να είναι καταναγκασμός. 

Ο καθένας από εμάς τους μηχανικούς θα πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα επιλογής του να είναι ή να μην είναι μέλος του ΤΕΕ. Επιλογή η οποία θα πρέπει να είναι *ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ* από όλους όσους υπερασπίζονται την υποχρεωτικότητα της εγγραφής στο ΤΕΕ. 

Οι μηχανικοί είναι (ή θα έπρεπε να είναι) εκ της φύσεως του επαγγέλματος ορθολογιστές και έχουν ανεπτυγμένη την κριτική σκέψη. Αν τους σέβεσαι θα τους δώσεις το ελεύθερο της επιλογής. 

Το να υποχρεώνεις τον άλλο να είναι μέλος ενός επιμελητηρίου για να τον απομυζάς μέσω των ετήσιων συνδρομών και (κυρίως) να εξασφαλίζεις κύρος (prestige) ως δήθεν εκπρόσωπος των 120.000 μηχανικών, εκ των οποίων παρεμπιπτόντως μόνο το 30% ψήφισε στις τελευταίες εκλογές του ΤΕΕ, δεν είναι πολιτική που ταιριάζει σε δημοκράτες που σέβονται τις επιλογές του συμπολίτη τους. 
Και όχι, η συμμετοχή σε ένα επιμελητήριο δεν είναι σαν τις υποχρεώσεις που έχουμε ως πολίτες να πληρώνουμε φόρους και να υπηρετούμε στον στρατό.
Θεωρώ προφανές το γιατί αλλά σε όποιον δεν το καταλαβαίνει ευχαρίστως να του το εξηγήσω.

Από τη στιγμή που η εγγραφή δεν θα είναι υποχρεωτική, ο μόνος λόγος για να εγγραφεί κάποιος στο ΤΕΕ θα είναι οι *ανταποδοτικές προς τα μέλη του προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες*.

Και πάλι τονίζω ότι δέον είναι ο καθένας χωριστά να κρίνει αν και κατά πόσο είναι αυτές οι υπηρεσίες ανταποδοτικές και συνεπώς αν αξίζει να είναι μέλος του τεχνικού επιμελητηρίου.

Είναι άλλωστε ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να ελέγχεται ανά πάση στιγμή η αποτελεσματικότητα του επιμελητηρίου. Αν είναι θετικό το ισοζύγιο (προσφορά υπηρεσιών - κόστος) τότε οι εγγραφές θα είναι πολλές. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση στο ΤΕΕ θα μείνουν τρεις και ο κούκος κι αυτό δεν είναι κακό. Θα ανοίξει τα μάτια όλων μας στην πραγματικότητα. Για να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα πρόβλημα πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν λες ότι όλα είναι καλά ή περίπου καλά, ποτέ δεν θα βρεις το φάρμακο, τη θεραπεία.

Βεβαίως, οι ανταποδοτικές υπηρεσίες πρέπει να πληρώνονται διότι τίποτα δεν είναι τζάμπα (ούτε το "_ΔΩΡΕΑΝ_"), όλα έχουν ένα κόστος. 

Να πληρώνονται απ' όλους όσους εξυπηρετεί το ΤΕΕ. Και ωφελούμενοι δεν είναι μόνο τα μέλη του, αλλά πρωτίστως το κράτος, όλοι δηλαδή οι πολίτες της χώρας, αφού το ΤΕΕ είναι ο "_τεχνικός σύμβουλος της πολιτείας_". *Αν λοιπόν το κράτος θέλει τεχνικές συμβουλές οφείλει να τις πληρώνει*, όπως άλλωστε πληρώνει όλους αυτούς τους εγχώριους και εξωχώριους οικονομικούς συμβούλους.

Μια άλλη σημαντική αλλαγή στην πορεία του ΤΕΕ είναι να αλλάξουμε το καθεστώς όσον αφορά το ποιοι γίνονται μέλη του.
Αν θέλουμε το ΤΕΕ "σπίτι των μηχανικών" τότε ποιος διαφωνεί ότι πρέπει να είναι *όλων των μηχανικών*. Και καλώς ή κακώς, συμφωνούμε ή διαφωνούμε, *μηχανικοί και μάλιστα ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης είναι και οι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε.* (από τα ΤΕΙ). Ως πότε θα κλείνουμε τα μάτια και θα αρνούμαστε την πραγματικότητα; Φοβούνται όμως μερικοί ότι έτσι το ΤΕΕ θα χάσει σε κύρος! Ή ότι θα θιγούν τα επαγγελματικά τους δικαιώματα και θα αποκτήσουν κι άλλοι επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που σήμερα δεν έχουν. Κανείς βέβαια δεν εξετάζει αν τα όποια δικαιώματα καλώς ή κακώς υπάρχουν ή δεν υπάρχουν.
Ας γίνει η εγγραφή μη υποχρεωτική και θα δουν τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ με άλλο μάτι, ως υποψήφιους "πελάτες".

Το όλο ζήτημα έχει να κάνει και με θέματα αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού.
Όποιος γίνεται μέλος του ΤΕΕ εγγράφεται υποχρεωτικά στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. 
Αντιθέτως, ο μηχανικός ΤΕ εγγράφεται στον ΟΑΕΕ.

Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι πλέον οι εισφορές του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για τους "νέους", δηλαδή τους μετά 31.12.1992 ασφαλισμένους μηχανικούς είναι κάτι περισσότερο από δυσβάσταχτες.
Πολλοί θα επιθυμούσαν να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μπορούν να διακόψουν το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για ένα διάστημα ή ακόμα και να ασφαλιστούν σε άλλο ταμείο. Αφού τελικά όλα θα ενωθούν σε ένα δεν έχει και νόημα.

Αφού λοιπόν ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι συνδεδεμένα και δεν είναι εφικτή η διαγραφή από το ένα μόνο, μια λύση θα ήταν η προαιρετική εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ. Να μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος μηχανικός ΠΕ να απασχολείται ως μηχανικός χωρίς να είναι μέλος του ΤΕΕ και κατ' επέκταση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Όλα τα παραπάνω δεν σημαίνουν ότι το ΤΕΕ θα πάψει να χορηγεί την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος. Αντιθέτως, θα μπορούσε *να επεκτείνει τη δραστηριότητά του και στη χορήγηση άδειας επαγγέλματος και στους μηχανικούς ΤΕ*.
Το σημερινό όμως σύστημα εξέτασης με ερωτήσεις ολίγων λεπτών πάνω στη διπλωματική είναι γελοίο. Αν είναι να μείνει έτσι καλύτερα να καταργηθούν οι εξετάσεις και η άδεια να δίνεται μόνο με την κατοχή διπλώματος/πτυχίου Πανεπιστημίου/ΤΕΙ αντίστοιχα.

Ίσως πάλι να είναι καλύτερα να δίνεται ένα προαιρετικό "_πιστοποιητικό ικανότητας_" σε κάθε τομέα χωριστά, ύστερα από αυστηρές εξετάσεις και με την απαίτηση ύπαρξης εμπειρίας στο αντικείμενο εξέτασης. Αυτό θα κοστίζει φυσικά (να τα έσοδα για το ΤΕΕ) και θα είναι χρήσιμο μόνο αν δίνει κάποιο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα στον μηχανικό που θα το λάβει.

Ζητούμενο σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι ο μηχανικός ΠΕ ή ΤΕ να γίνεται με δική του επιλογή μέλος του ΤΕΕ, *να το θεωρεί επένδυση, τιμή και καμάρι του*. Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, τότε δεν έχει νόημα να είναι μέλος του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας.

Πολλοί, δεξιοί και αριστεροί, κατά βάση όμως συντηρητικοί και οι δυο, θα βρουν ανατρεπτικές τις παραπάνω απόψεις. Θα θεωρήσουν ότι το ΤΕΕ κινδυνεύει ( ; ) με απαξίωση από τις αναμενόμενες διαγραφές και από τυχόν είσοδο "κατώτερων" μηχανικών ΤΕ.

Ένα θα σας πω. Ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας. 
Το ΤΕΕ είναι ήδη απαξιωμένο στα μάτια των μηχανικών. 70% αποχή αυτό δηλώνει.
Το ΤΕΕ είναι ήδη απαξιωμένο στα μάτια της κοινωνίας. Θεωρείται "συντεχνία", λέξη που δυστυχώς έχει λάβει αρνητική έννοια διότι ερμηνεύεται ως εξυπηρέτηση συμφερόντων μιας ομάδας και όχι όλης της κοινωνίας.
Το ΤΕΕ θεωρείται ως μέσο για να μεταπηδήσει ο πρόεδρος του σε ένα υπουργείο, βήμα για να καταληφθούν έμμισθες θέσεις στην κρατική μηχανή, μέσο για καλλιέργεια δημοσίων σχέσεων και εξυπηρέτηση ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων.

Συμφέρον για καμία αλλαγή έχουν κυρίως όσοι βολεύονται με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, όσοι εξυπηρετούνται από το status quo. 

Βέβαια, όλα τα παραπάνω είναι μια άποψη. Η άποψή μου. Και όχι δεν είμαι μισαλλόδοξος, *σέβομαι την αντίθετη άποψη σε αντίθεση με όσους μου επιβάλλουν να είμαι μέρος του ΤΕΕ τους!*

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Το βασικό είναι το ΤΕΕ να εγγράφει μέλη μετά απο εξετάσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι άλλο θέμα η απόδοση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων κι άλλο η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ.

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα για όλους τους μηχανικούς, δηλαδή και τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ αλλά και τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ, θα μπορούσαν να αποδίδονται μέσω του ΤΕΕ.
Κατόπιν εξετάσεων ή μη.
Αν πάντως είναι μέσω εξετάσεων δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχιστεί το εδώ και δεκαετίες ισχύον καθεστώς με προφορικές εξετάσεις της πλάκας πάνω στη διπλωματική!

Μετά την απόδοση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων θα έπρεπε να είναι επιλογή του καθενός αν θα είναι μέλος του ΤΕΕ ή όχι.

----------

